# Clomid increases 'load' on cycle?



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

is this true? Apart from the porn-style cosmetic effect, is there any legitimate reason to take clomid on cycle?


----------



## G3 (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> the porn-style cosmetic effect,


 

?? What do you mean??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

this means it increases the amount of seminal fluid produced during ejaculation . . apparently


----------



## G3 (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this means it increases the amount of seminal fluid produced during ejaculation . . aparently


 

Damn, I'm learning new shit all the time here. I thought that was from the test I had been taking. Now I see it's from the PCT! Thanks for the explanation Capt'n.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 11, 2010)

I have heard of many ppl using it with aas to help with loads.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 11, 2010)

and as to the other guy, most people will notice a decrease in jizz load while on gear.


----------



## G3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> and as to the other guy, most people will notice a decrease in jizz load while on gear.


 

All I noticed (on gear) was the non-stop stiffie like I was 19 again.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 11, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> All I noticed (on gear) was the non-stop stiffie like I was 19 again.


 

lol to be 18 - 19 again hey!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> and as to the other guy, most people will notice a decrease in jizz load while on gear.


 
werd . .  but is there any other benefit/risk of taking clomid on cycle?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> is this true? Apart from the porn-style cosmetic effect, is there any legitimate reason to take clomid on cycle?


 

Yes it will increase volume, and no there is no need to use on cycle.  

Some suggest that the clomid may help while being shut down but personally I really don't see how, I think HCG or HMG would do a much better job.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes it increases load size. Just ask my boyfriend.

GICH!


----------

